# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 Abgelichtet!



## Bandicoot (3. Juli 2014)

Siehe da, die neue NVIDIA-Grafikkarte GTX 880 ist scheinbar abgelichtet worden, Dank des Users "Cloudfire" und sein engagierten Beitrag, könnten wir ein Blick auf die ersten Bilder des Engineering Sample, der zweiten Maxwell Generation werfen. Der Beitrag stammt von der videocardz.com Homepage und ich hab ihn mal in einigermaßen verständliches Deutsch übersetzt! 

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GeForce-GTX-880-Maxwell-prototype-1.jpg

Eine Chinesische Website Namens GamerSky, hat gerade geschrieben, das sie einen Grafikkarten Prototype gesichtet haben, welche nach einem GeForce GTX 880 Engineering Sample aussieht. Natürlich können wir nicht wissen ob es das auch ist, sicher ist, aber das die GamerSky Crew ihren Post genau mit solch ein Codenamen betitelt. 
Sie haben auch das Bild von der GPU selbst und wie aus der Markierungen (1421A1) hervorgeht, wurde der Chip irgendwann in der 21. Woche dieses Jahres gefertigt.

Der Prototyp ist mit einer erstaunlichen Kapazität von 8 GB Frame Buffer (16x - SKHynix H5GQ4H24MFR 0,5 GB Module [Hynix]) ausgestattet. Eine solche Menge an Speicherkapazität war möglich dank der Verwendung von doppelseitigen Modulen. Diese besondere Hynix-Speicher läuft mit 7 GHz. Wir glauben, dass die GTX 880 mit 4 GB Speicher starten wird und später noch 8GB Modelle folgen werden. So oder so, das ist eine wesentliche Verbesserung gegenüber der GTX 780 mit 3GB.

Eine andere Interessante Sache, ist, das ES ist mit drei Stromanschlüsse (6+6+8-Pin) ausgestattet. Das ist nicht das was man von der Energieeffizienten Maxwell Architektur erwartet, aber es könnte auch einfach nur ES speziell sein, für interne Tests. 
So oder so, sollte die absolute maximale Leistungsaufnahme nicht 375W (75+75+75+150) übertreffen.

Wir können immer noch altbekannte SLI Anschlüße oben sehen, was bedeutet, dass NVIDIA nicht beschlossen hat, AMDs Crossfire Weg mit XDMA zu folgen. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was hinter  ""pixelated power section" (pixeliger Leistungsteil) versteckt. Alles, was wir sehen können, sind zwei ziemlich große Komponenten-Gruppen. 
Ob sich da ARM-Cores verstecken?

Last but not least, die Jungs von GamerSky sagen, dass der Prototype mit einer GM210 GPU, also den Big Daddy von GM204 bestückt ist. welcher nicht vor dem Q2-2015 erwartet wurde. 
Bedeutet das jetzt die GTX 880 ist mit einem GM210 ausgestattet oder ist das nur eine unglückliche Vorhersage? 
Wir werden es in einigen Monaten erfahren. Wir glauben, dass es zur Zeit tatsächlich ein GM204 GPU ist.

Eine weitere Sache, falls Sie sich fragen: Die Finale PCB-Revision wird sicher nicht grün sein, fast jedes GeForce Engineering Sample hat eine grüne Platine.

Side-by-Side-Vergleich von GM2xx, GK110, GK104 und GM107. Er ist kleiner als ein GK110, aber die Die-Größe hat sich auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zum GK104 erhöht.

Hier noch der Link zur Original News und die Bilder Natürlich: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 pictured? | VideoCardz.com

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GM204-vs-GK110-vs-GK104-comparison.jpg

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GeForce-GTX-880-Maxwell-prototype-2-465x620.jpg

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GTX-880-power-connectors.jpg

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GeForce-GTX-880-Maxwell-prototype-3.jpg

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/07/GeForce-GTX-880-Maxwell-prototype-4.jpg

Grüße Bandicoot


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Juli 2014)

Sollte eine 8GB-Version kommen, wird das meine nächste Grafikkarte. Wird Zeit, die 580 zu begraben, der Leistungssprung dürfte jetzt groß genug werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen was die GTX880 zu leisten vermag in 1. Tests. Wichtig wäre wenigstens das die 870 / 880 in der Basisversion mehr VRam haben


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Sollte eine 8GB-Version kommen, wird das meine nächste Grafikkarte. Wird Zeit, die 580 zu begraben, der Leistungssprung dürfte jetzt groß genug werden.


 
Die GTX 880 wird voraussichtlich in Spielen nichts leisten, was aktuelle High-End-Karten nicht auch schon können. Das ist nicht der "Top dog", sondern der Nachfolger des GK104 (GM204). Große Hoffnungen liegen auf seiner Energieeffizienz. Hier sollte man sich nicht vom Wahnsinn des Bring-up-Boards verwirren lassen. Das ist groß und trägt viele Stromstecker ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die GTX 880 wird voraussichtlich in Spielen nichts leisten, was aktuelle High-End-Karten nicht auch schon können. Das ist nicht der "Top dog", sondern der Nachfolger des GK104 (GM204). Große Hoffnungen liegen auf seiner Energieeffizienz. Hier sollte man sich nicht vom Wahnsinn des Bring-up-Boards verwirren lassen. Das ist groß und trägt viele Stromstecker ...


 Ach so? Rückt Nvidia jetzt vom Namensschema ab? War doch bisher immer  so, dass die X80er die Single-Chip-Krone trugen... oder muss man jetzt  für den eigentlichen Sprung auf die 980 warten? ^^


----------



## NuVirus (3. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ach so? Rückt Nvidia jetzt vom Namensschema ab? War doch bisher immer  so, dass die X80er die Single-Chip-Krone trugen... oder muss man jetzt  für den eigentlichen Sprung auf die 980 warten? ^^



War doch bei der 6xx Serie auch so die GTX 680 bzw 670 war eine effiziente Karte aber nicht der High End Chip der Architektur.
Es war zwar für die Zeit die Zeit bis Titan kam die schnellste Karte aber nicht der große Chip.
Titan der große Chip war ja dann eigl schon die 7xx Serie. So ähnlich wird es wohl wieder laufen...

Hoffentlich stimmt wenigstens der Preis und die Effizienz dann kann man es sich ja trotzdem kaufen da es hoffentlich dann auch wirklich 4GB sind was vollkommen ausreicht - hoffentlich ist die Leistung auch für hohe Auflösung geeignet durch das kleinere Speicherinterface.

Mal schauen was AMD Tonga bringt evtl wird Nvidia unter Druck gesetzt die 8xx Serie schneller zu releasen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Große Hoffnungen liegen auf seiner Energieeffizienz.



Mal schauen was da am Ende bei rum kommt.
So eine GTX860 (uU 850) würde mich schon reizen.


----------



## Goyoma (3. Juli 2014)

Preise sind dann wieder over 9000...

Ich warte noch bis meine 660 den Geist aufgiebt, danach wird mal eine AMD. Hatte bisher nur Nvidia, die Preise sind mir aber zu hoch.


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die GTX 880 wird voraussichtlich in Spielen nichts leisten, was aktuelle High-End-Karten nicht auch schon können. Das ist nicht der "Top dog", sondern der Nachfolger des GK104 (GM204).


 Ich schätze das selbst die GTX980(?) mit 8GB Vram überfordert wäre. Ein Zuwachs von mehr als 30% auf eine übertaktete Titan Black/290X wäre aber wünschenswert. Schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juli 2014)

so teuer sind die momentan nicht. Ne Asus GTX 770 für 230 € ist doch ganz nett  GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ASUS GeForce GTX 770, 2GB DDR5 (256 Bit), HDMI, DP, BOX | eBay

btt: Bin auf den Verbrauch gespannt, Leistungstechnisch erwarte ich nichts weltbewegendes. 

Erst mit der übernächsten Maxwell Gen. wird sich was ändern, vorher werden die Chips nur effizienter.


----------



## uka (3. Juli 2014)

Also wenn die 880 mit 8GB für 350-450 Euro kommt, wäre ich dabei


----------



## OidaSchwede (3. Juli 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> War doch bei der 6xx Serie auch so die GTX 680 bzw 670 war eine effiziente Karte aber nicht der High End Chip der Architektur.
> Es war zwar für die Zeit die Zeit bis Titan kam die schnellste Karte aber nicht der große Chip.
> Titan der große Chip war ja dann eigl schon die 7xx Serie. So ähnlich wird es wohl wieder laufen...
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, sitzt in der 780er der selbe Chip wie in der Titan/780ti/Titan Black. Nur wurde er für die 780er stark beschnitten. 
Das ist ein Chip der theoretisch (in der Titan und Titan Black kann Er es) Double Precission beherrscht. Also ist es kein "normaler" Chip sondern einer aus den höheren Serien (Tesla usw). Doch hier mit der 880 haben wir wieder einen "normalen" Chip welcher für den Consumer Bereich gedacht ist. Also sollte man nicht allzu viel erwarten. Dafür (wenn nVidia seine Fans/Kunden nicht veräppeln will) sollten die 880/870er welche normalerweise ja immer auf dem selben Chip beruhen,  preislich attraktiv sein .


----------



## Icedaft (3. Juli 2014)

Ich warte ab bis Single-GPU-Karten im 300-400€ Bereich mit Customkühler raus sind, die eine Leistungsverdoppelung über alle Bereiche gegenüber meiner GTX670 darstellen können - die 880er scheinen das wohl noch nicht zu sein....


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich schätze das selbst die GTX980(?) mit 8GB Vram überfordert wäre. Ein Zuwachs von mehr als 30% auf eine übertaktete Titan Black/290X wäre aber wünschenswert. Schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt.


 
Es kommt letztendlich darauf an was ein Vollausbau des großen GM Chips in 20nm zu leisten im Stande ist.
Aber das wird meiner Meinung noch dauern. Dieser Jahr sicher nicht.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich warte ab bis Single-GPU-Karten im 300-400€ Bereich mit Customkühler raus sind, die eine Leistungsverdoppelung über alle Bereiche gegenüber meiner GTX670 darstellen können - die 880er scheinen das wohl noch nicht zu sein....



Glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube auch das mir eine 880 nicht ins Haus kommt  Eine Grafikkarte muss einfach ordentlich Strom verbrauchen


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Juli 2014)

Naaaa, evtl. werde ich dann doch nochmal weiter warten. Die 780er bringen es in meinen Augen noch nicht so ganz, und wenn 880 hauptsächlich die Effizienz steigert, kann ich die auch gleich noch überspringen...


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2014)

Mal schaun, was die 880er leisten und ob leise Customdesigns kommen. Bin in der Beziehung immer noch von meiner Asus DC2 verwöhnt Natürlich ist dabei für mich auch die Performance/Watt interessant...

Gruß


----------



## alm0st (3. Juli 2014)

Die sollen ruhig ein uneffizientes Monster raushauen das dafür die Leistung aus den Vollen schöpft - unter Wasser ist das Teil schon zu bändigen


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Die sollen ruhig ein uneffizientes Monster raushauen das dafür die Leistung aus den Vollen schöpft


Das Ding kommt wahrscheinlich später, erst wird der Performance-Chip präsentiert. Glaskugel aus

Gruß


----------



## saphira33 (3. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Die sollen ruhig ein uneffizientes Monster raushauen das dafür die Leistung aus den Vollen schöpft - unter Wasser ist das Teil schon zu bändigen


 
Unter Wasser wird das Teil nicht gebändigt sondern nochmal mehr übertaktet.


----------



## toxic27 (3. Juli 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> so teuer sind die momentan nicht. Ne Asus GTX 770 für 230 € ist doch ganz nett  GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 ASUS GeForce GTX 770, 2GB DDR5 (256 Bit), HDMI, DP, BOX | eBay



Wenn die Karten mit 4GB nur auch diesen Kurs hätten ...


----------



## Sysnet (3. Juli 2014)

toxic27 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten mit 4GB nur auch diesen Kurs hätten ...



Dann hätte ich wohl auch schon zugeschlagen.  So lange bleibt es bei den 570ern, die in FullHD meist immer noch ganz gut mithalten.   

Mehr als 250€ (rund 500DM) gebe ich für eine Karte sicher nicht aus und da will ich die 4GB für ein eventuelles SLI-Setup gleich mitnehmen. Schließlich mache ich es derzeit öfter so. Erst eine neu kaufen und später noch eine (gebraucht) dazu stecken. Die Wasserkühler kosten schließlich auch noch ordentlich.


----------



## MacMyver (5. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich bringen sie trotzdem ne gewisse Steigerung mit sich. Meine 680 will in den Ruhestand


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Juli 2014)

frage mich warum alle 8GB wollen...
Ich stolper eher über zu wenig Leistung als das der Ram voll wäre.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Juli 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> frage mich warum alle 8GB wollen...
> Ich stolper eher über zu wenig Leistung als das der Ram voll wäre.


 
Selbst wenn der VRAM voll ist, ist das halb so wild. Kann mich an einen PCGH Test erinnern mit einer Titan Black 6 GB und einer 780 Ti 3 GB in Sykrim 1600p mit 300 Mods und das hat bei der Titan Black 4,5 GB VRAM belegt, trotzdem lief es auf der 780 Ti genau so gut obwohl die immer gerappelt voll war.


----------



## Herbststurm (5. Juli 2014)

Ich werde mir das Ganze auch ganz in Ruhe anschauen und entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt auf eine 880 umzurüsten oder ob ich auf die 9xx Serie warte.

Meine übertaktete 570er hat zwar hier und da schon ihre Probleme aber in 1080p läuft sie immerhin noch ganz gut bei den meisten Games.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (5. Juli 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der VRAM voll ist, ist das halb so wild. Kann mich an einen PCGH Test erinnern mit einer Titan Black 6 GB und einer 780 Ti 3 GB in Sykrim 1600p mit 300 Mods und das hat bei der Titan Black 4,5 GB VRAM belegt, trotzdem lief es auf der 780 Ti genau so gut obwohl die immer gerappelt voll war.


 
das ist nicht ganz korrekt.. die fps anzahlen waren zwar die gleichen (bei beiden karten um die 30fps) dennoch lief es auf der titan black besser, weil es da keine Nachladeruckler gab. Bei der 780ti allerdings schon, einfach aufgrund des voll belegten vrams..


----------



## HGHarti (6. Juli 2014)

@MacMyver: deine 680 kann noch nicht in den Ruhestand,sie hat noch keine 45 klebe Jahre zusammen und ist auch noch nicht 63 Jahre

Aber im ernst werde die nächste Generation überspringen und warten wie lange meine 780 noch mit halten kann.


----------



## rammstein_72 (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn die GTX 880 GM 110 hat, würde ich drüber nachdenken aber wenn nur GM104 sollte der Leistungssprung eh ziemlich niedrig sein wenn man(n) schon eine gute hat. Naja bin mit meiner GTX 780 noch ne ganze Weile zufrieden. Aber warten wirs ab.


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. Juli 2014)

Wer will den schon eine GTX 770 mit 4 GB ??  

Die takten meist 100 mhz weniger und sind langsamer .

Ich hatte mir die 2 GB version geholt und habe mich extra selber überzeugt .

In Skyrim kommt sie schnell auf 2 GB ram ,aber die leert sich so schnell das es nicht laggen tut .
Ausserdem spielt man mit der 4 GB version bei vollen 4 GB ram mit 10 FPS !  

Zum Zocken gar nicht geeignet und das Thema hatten wir schonmal durchgekaut ,Mehrmals !


@Topic :

1x 8pin ; 2x 6 Pin .   Sieht schon krass aus .  

Zum Glück habe ich bis jetzt meine Vorgehensweise befolgt und kaufe mir erst wieder was für den PC im jahre 2016 !

Sonst sitze ich hier und bestelle nur noch Zeugs xD  Immer Das neuste und Gibt sich mit nie was zufrieden xD 

Ah noch 1,5 jahre xD


----------



## jadiger (7. Juli 2014)

Wie alle meinen die 880 ist ******* weil es ja noch irgendwann einen größern chip gibt. Überraschung es gibt immer einen größeren chip irgend wann. Wenn die 880 3072 Shader Einheiten hat wird die ein gutes Stück schneller sein wie eine 780ti die aktuell 600 Euro kostet. Schaut man sich die kleinen Maxwell Karten an können die mit 1/3 weniger Shader ihre Kepler Brüder schlagen, was bei der 880 ein deutlicher Sprung zur 780ti wäre wenn sich das nur so in etwas umsetzen lassen würde. Wär eine Karte vom Bereich einer GTX770 oder niedriger hat wird sich das deutlich lohnen und wenn man bedenkt das die 680 3 1/2 Jahre alt ist wird es auch zeit.


----------



## Ion (7. Juli 2014)

Du meinst wohl eher 2 1/2 Jahre 
Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 680: Ist AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen?


> Überraschung es gibt immer einen größeren chip irgend wann.


Früher war es aber so, dass der High-End Chip, der Vollausbau, immer zuerst kam und danach erst die Performance Ableger. 
Nvidia hat den Spieß nun umgedreht und bringt erst die Performance Ableger. Die Crux dabei: Nvidia kann für ihre P-Serie die Preise der H-Serie verlangen 
Ich werde mich diesmal nicht fehlleiten lassen und warte geduldig auf den Vollausbau, bzw. dessen "kleinste" Version und werde dann zuschlagen.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

Die 880 ist nicht der Nachfolger der 780, das wird die 980 sein. Die 880 ist der Nachfolger der 680. Eigentlich genau deswegen, was Ion geschrieben hat. Erst die Performance Chips zum Preis der High End Chips. Danach erst jene mit der Titan2? Oder halt dann 980 im Vollausbau.


----------



## Spinal (8. Juli 2014)

Also ich kann mir 3072 Shader Einheiten auf 430mm² nur schwer vorstellen, da Maxwell ja nicht mehr 192 Shader pro SM hat. Aber vielleicht sind die ja doch soweit abgespeckt, dass es passt 
25XX Shader würden aber sicher auch reichen, da sie vermutlich besser ausgelastet werden als bei Kepler. Der große Cache könnte die 256 Bit Bandbreite "abfedern" und mit dem richtigen Takt kommt vermutlich was ganz brauchbares bei raus 
Ich kann auch verstehen dass die Leute mehr Ram wollen, die neuen Konsolen haben zwar nur kleine CPUs und recht "einfache" Grafikkarten, aber die Ram-Ausstattung ist im Vergleich dazu recht ordentlich. Möglicherweise werden Entwickler das nutzen und Wege finden, üppigen Speicher effizient zu nutzen. Es wäre schade wenn eine Grafikkarte dann mit unheimlich viel Leistung durch eine geringe Speichermenge ausgebremst wird.

Ob eine GTX 880 mit den Spezifikatione meine GTX 680 ablösen wird weiß ich noch nicht. Nicht etwa weil ich auf die großen Maxwells warten will oder 28nm mir zu wenig fortschrittlich sind, sondern vielmehr weil ich derzeit keinen Mehrbedarf an Leistung habe. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## eRaTitan (8. Juli 2014)

Die Karte auf dem Bild sieht sowas von hässlich aus.


----------



## SoDeX (9. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Sollte eine 8GB-Version kommen, wird das meine nächste Grafikkarte. Wird Zeit, die 580 zu begraben, der Leistungssprung dürfte jetzt groß genug werden.


 

lohnt sich aufjedenfall.. 2 oder 3 Gens. lohnen sich immer wenn man alles auf highend zocken will


----------



## jadiger (14. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher 2 1/2 Jahre
> Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 680: Ist AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen?
> Früher war es aber so, dass der High-End Chip, der Vollausbau, immer zuerst kam und danach erst die Performance Ableger.
> Nvidia hat den Spieß nun umgedreht und bringt erst die Performance Ableger. Die Crux dabei: Nvidia kann für ihre P-Serie die Preise der H-Serie verlangen
> Ich werde mich diesmal nicht fehlleiten lassen und warte geduldig auf den Vollausbau, bzw. dessen "kleinste" Version und werde dann zuschlagen.


 
Und was war mit der GTX480 da kam erstens recht schnell die GTX580 die auch ein Vollausbau war 512 Shader zu GTX 480 mit 480 Shadern und hören Takt!
Das ist nicht erst seit der 600 Reihe so, es war eher daher bedingt das AMD nichts gegen die 680 machen konnte und war die GTX680 kein großer Sprung zur 580?
Ich glaub da brauchte sich keiner beschweren wenn man sieht was die Karte auch heute noch leistet. Vor allem weis keiner bis jetzt wie schnell die GTX880 ist, man weis nur das Chip größer ist als bei einer GTx780
was eben schon darauf schließen lässt das sie echt 3072 Shader hat. Bei der Maxwell Architektur wer das ein guter Sprung zur GTX780ti


----------



## Spinal (14. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt Missverständnisse über den Begriff Vollausbau. Meiner Ansicht nach bezeichnet man damit eine Karte, die nicht teildeaktiviert ist.
Die GTX680 war allerdings nicht teildeaktiviert, sondern sie hatte einen ganz anderen Chip als die High End Karten (GTX 780 und höher). Und zwar den voll ausgebauten Nachfolgechip der GTX 560 TI.
Alle hofften auf einen GK100, der aber gar nicht kam, stattdessen veröffentliche Nvidia eine GTX 680 mit GK104 und erst die GTX 780 teildeaktiviert mit GK110, dem Hi End Chip.

Btw. woher ist die Info, der Chip sei größer als bei der GTX 780. Ich habe was von geschätzten 430 mm² gelesen, was kleiner wäre. Ich kann mir 3072 Maxwell Shader in 28nm schwer vorstellen, selbst wenn man gewissen Ballast weglässt. Denn ein 28nm Kepler mit 1536 Shadern braucht schon 294mm². Ein Shader Multiprozessor von Maxwell hat weniger Shader als Kepler (ich meine 128 statt 192). Selbst wenn man Rops und Textureinheiten nicht verdoppelt, so kämen mir 3072 Shader extrem viel vor. Aber ich bin da auch kein Fachmann, was man da sonst noch so rausholen kann 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

jadiger schrieb:


> Überraschung es gibt immer einen größeren chip irgend wann.


 Sagte nicht mal ein Politiker aus der DDR, daß sein Land die größten Mikrochips auf der Welt produziert?


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (14. Juli 2014)

ah ich steig bei der 880 mit ein. Von der 770 sind da sicher so um die 20%+ zu holen und meine GraKa will in einen kleinen PC.


----------



## derBoo (19. Juli 2014)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich wohl auch schon zugeschlagen.  So lange bleibt es bei den 570ern, die in FullHD meist immer noch ganz gut mithalten.
> 
> Mehr als 250€ (rund 500DM) gebe ich für eine Karte sicher nicht aus und da will ich die 4GB für ein eventuelles SLI-Setup gleich mitnehmen. Schließlich mache ich es derzeit öfter so. Erst eine neu kaufen und später noch eine (gebraucht) dazu stecken. Die Wasserkühler kosten schließlich auch noch ordentlich.


 

Euro-D-Mark-Rechner (EUR in DM umrechnen / DM in EUR umrechnen) / Euro-Rechner


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (19. Juli 2014)

ich denk ma dass NV bestimmt wieder irgendeinen Abturner bringen wie schon bei der 770 mit 2gb (immerhin gibts da ne 4gb) oder nur 3Gb bei der 880...
hoffentlich lernen die draus und verbauen auch bei der 880 4gb oder sogar mehr. Eher wird mich das Kärtchen auch nicht reizen^^


----------



## Sysnet (20. Juli 2014)

derBoo schrieb:


> Euro-D-Mark-Rechner (EUR in DM umrechnen / DM in EUR umrechnen) / Euro-Rechner



Was willst Du mir damit jetzt sagen?        

-> DM 479,37 sind für mich rund 500€. Zumal mir der Rechner einer ziemlich unbekannten Seite ziemlich schnurz ist um ehrlich zu sein.   

Zitat: Der von Ihnen angegebene Euro-Betrag/-Preis in Höhe von EUR 250,00 hätte im Jahre 2013 der Kaufkraft eines D-Mark-Werts entsprochen von: DM 479,37

Man kann das meist sehr gut doppelt rechnen. Auch wenn viele das evtl. nicht gerne hören wollen.


----------



## Gorfindel (20. Juli 2014)

Bin schon gespannt. Wird endlich meine gtx 460 hawk talon attack abgelöst


----------

